# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Accupro

## Nie zarejestrowany

mojej babci lekarz w zeszłym tygodniu przepisał lek Accupro, orientuje sie moze ktos czy jest to silny lek, czy powinnam sie martwic o babcie czy raczej nie ma powodów do obaw, dodam ze babcia ma 63lata i ma nadcisnienie :/

----------

